# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة فك التكشيرة >  أحدث مايوه بيكينى ..... احدث صيحة فى عالم الموضة ( ممنوع الحذف )

## saladino

::  

 ::  

 ::  

 ::

----------


## وردة فلسطين

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والله تحفة

سلم  ايديك

----------


## ماما زوزو

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله شربات ياصلادينو*

----------


## ديدي

ههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة يا صلادينو

----------


## aynad

*هههههههههههههه
دي اكيد استوت من الشمس
شكرا يا صلادينوا*

----------


## أمة الله

حلوة اوى بس كانت تبقى احلى لو كانت عامله برونزاج هههههههههههههه  ::

----------


## رضوى _

هههههههههههههههه اية صلادينو دا 

والله حرام عليك 

بتعمل كل مقلب واخوة

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*هو الموديل حلو ..   

بس بصراحه لون المايوه مش عاجبني ..   

شكراً سلادينو ..  * 



.

----------


## سـلـوى

ههههههههههههههههههههه

تسلم يا صلادينو

----------


## saladino

*مشكورة باشمهندسة على المرور

من عينى اغير الموديل بس كدة اخلية بالكاتشب*

----------


## حماده احمد عباس

احنا شوفنا حاجه

----------


## mshmsh73

هههههههههههههه
لذيذه جدا ازاى مشفتهاش قبل كده

----------


## Meiro

ههههههههههههههههه لا بجد جميل جدااااااااااا يا سلاطينو 
بس ليه مش لابسه نظارة شمس مش هم المصايف بيلبسوا نظارات برضه

----------


## malkro7y

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لما ابطل ضحك هبقي اعلق

----------


## حتة سكرة

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههه
والله يا صلادينو انت سكراية مش حتة سكرة

----------


## saladino

*حمادة ياشقى كفاية عليك كدة   

mshmsh73 شكرا على التعليق  

Meiro النظاره فى الطاسة  


ملك على مهلك بس بالراحة وشكرا على التعليق الضاحك  


حتة سكرة انا سكراية دى شهادة من حتة سكرة هههههههه شهادة نص سكرة  


شكرا لكم على التعليقات الجميلة*

----------


## malkro7y

بصراحه يا سلادينو مقدرتش امسك نفسي اصلي شفت الموضوع وماما وجنبي وكنت مذهوله ازاي يعني وكنت هقفل الصفحه لماما تشوفه ووشي احمر وحالتي كانت ايه بس الست الوالده اصرت اني افتحه وفي الاخر بعد الكسوف والبهدله تطلع بطاطسيه يالهوي مقالبك فظيعه

----------


## saladino

*كل دة حصل علشان البطاطس اومال لو كانت قلقاس كان الموقف يبقى شكلة ايه

عموما ابقى خلى بالك ههههههههههه*

----------


## malkro7y

بتتريق ماشي مردودالك مرة بطاطس ومره فروق صور وتطلع مرعبه ومرة تعابين ربنا علي الظالم والمفتري 

بس بصراحة ضحكت ضحك خلاني افوق  والبرد يزيد ههههههههه

----------


## saladino

مش اتريق مقدرش ااعمل كدة يافندم

الف سلامة عليكى جرب الوصفة بتاعتى بس وانتى ترتاحى

----------


## malkro7y

بقي كده يا سلادينو كل ده مخبيه جواك طب قول انك عايز تخلص مني من الاول بيض وايس كريم يا مفتري عموما انا لو بقيت المرحومه طلعت روحي هتلاقي مين ترعبه بصور التعابين

----------


## saladino

*الف بعد الشرعليكى
لا طبعا مش الاقى حد ارعبة قال يعنى انتى بتخافى انتى زى الجن مش بتخافى منهم*

----------


## سومه

هههههههههههههههههههههه
جميله ياصلادينو  :good:  
دى بنت اختى مش مبطله ضحك

----------


## malkro7y

ههههههههههههههههههههه عووووووووو ماشي يا سلادينو بس انا بقي  طفله بريئه  :Baby:  واسم علي مسمي كمان :D

----------


## saladino

> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> جميله ياصلادينو  
> دى بنت اختى مش مبطله ضحك



*شكرا ياسومة على المرور
وسلامى لبنت اختك العسولة *

----------


## مغترب

هههههههههههههههههههههههه     

حلوة بس المرة الجاية يا ريت يكون قطعة واحدة  :good:  

و الا اقول يكون شيبسي  ::h::  

و بعدين خاف عليها من شيتوس

----------


## Meiro

::mm::   ::mm::   فى ايه يا سلاطينو؟؟؟ انت هتضحك على ولا ايه نظارة ايه اللى فى الطاسة ؟؟؟
يا سلاطينو عايزة النظارة لو سمحت ؟؟؟  :Sad:  
 :Cool:   :Cool:  
وبانتظار الموديل القادم

----------

